# Speedferries.com



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've just been checking the SpeedFerries site and they have changed the height and length restrictions since we last booked.

It's now max length 7 metres and height 3 metres.

That should be very good news to some coachbuilt owners who just missed out on the old dimensions.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don;

Thanks for the update. Thats certainly good news for people with larger outfits, we fit easily on catamarans but one thing bothers us.

We do a fair bit of out of season travelling and weather conditions are a bit iffy sometimes when we cross the pond and these catamarans are a lot more succeptible to adverse weather than conventional ferries. Used hoverspeed once and the crossing was cancelled due to high winds, we were transferred to conventional ferry at no extra cost.

Our prefferred method is P&O dover/calais this gives you maximum flexibility, theyre rarely cancelled due to weather and you can jump on an earlier ferry at no extra cost.

I'd love to take advantage of the great prices that speedfferries offer but what happens in these circumstances with them? Do they transfer to P&O? At the moment they've also only got one boat (?), so i wonder what happens if it breaks down?

Suppose i ought to email speedferries and ask them the question...

pete.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Not to do with Speedferries but on the question of changing carrier due to circumstances beyond your control.

We went for a P&O crossing last year even though we knew there was industrial action on the French side causing cancellations.
The booking-in clerk at Dover told us that the ferries were cancelled until the following morning but that they had an arrangement whereby we could have a voucher to take to the Tunnel.

On telling him that we would wait as we didn't want to pay more he told us there would be no additional charge as they had a reciprocal agreemant with the Tunnel operator.

Just for information.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Peejay wrote

"I'd love to take advantage of the great prices that speedfferries offer but what happens in these circumstances with them? Do they transfer to P&O? At the moment they've also only got one boat (?), so i wonder what happens if it breaks down?"

Peejay,

I rang Speedferries and they stated that they have an arrangement with Seafrance if the fast craft is unable to sail you will be transferred to one of their ferries.

They hope to have another craft by next April.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Don;

I also rang them and got the same reply, so speedferries is looking very tempting for January hols.

pete.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

We were booked into a sat 12:30am ferry comming back from France but on arrival at about 10:00pm Friday a rep told us that it was cancelled and we could go in the 10:30am Sat crossing (Made no odds to us either sleep on the french side or on the GB side) we were givven the option of driving to Calasie and going via P&O. There were about a doven others sleeping in thier cars that night (one 80 year old had just drivrn non stop from Nice!!!). When we were on the ferry we noticed that it was half full even though it had about 3 crossings in one! Cancellations due to low demand me thinks.

They did say that they tried to let me know via a phone message - my reply was 'sorry I didnt get it but I was on holiday at the time!!!' Still I would use them again.

A


----------

